# letter of demand for PRP 26b



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Everyone

i would like to know that 

1. will letter of demand will work if PRP 26b is not finalized after 12 months of process time

2. what should be written in the demand letter

3. whom i send to or the address 

4. what obligation home affairs have after letter is being sent

5. is there a different process for sending letter or normal post is enough

i will be grateful if anyone can guide me through

thanks n regards


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

FASHYMAN said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> i would like to know that
> 
> ...


I recently spoke to a few of these attorneys regarding this and they all told me the same sketchy story about the letter of demand. Apparently they send it to the Director of the DHA demanding feedback and at this point the DHA either responds and gives you feedback (which apparently doesn't always happen even though they are technically supposed to yield to your "demand"). If the DHA responds then :clap2: but if not then you actually have to pursue a court case to force the DHA to meet your demands, which apparently costs a lot because you will effectively be billed for all the hours relating to the "trial". I guess if you can afford it go for it!


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

FASHYMAN said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> i would like to know that
> 
> ...



Hi I hope your PRP was granted to you. But if not When i did my application i was advised not to do the letter of demand as you might not succeed. As much as VFS says application is 8-10 months i was told it can take longer than that. 8 - 20 months depending on your application requirements.


----------



## pajojo4life (Sep 2, 2019)

Well I am just submitted PRP 26(b) Life Partner application on the 30 August, and it is my application as been forwarded to DHA on 02 Sep 2019. I guess I still have a long way to go, do you guys have any advice for me. I do really need it.


----------

